# sinclair broadcasting



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sinclair broadcasting company is forcing more than 40 television stations to air an anti-Kerry documentary. Damn liberal media :roll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry, i don't has access to that network. We get all the pro Kerry networks. ABC,NBC,CBS, MSNBC, PBS, CNN and the list goes on and on and on....................................... uke:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

And George Soros has done what? :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dems vs. Free Speech
The Democratic National Committee is attempting to use the McCain-Feingold campaign finance law to suppress a documentary critical of John Kerry. Sinclair Broadcasting, which owns 62 TV stations nationwide, plans next week to air "Stolen Honor: Wounds That Never Heal," which features interviews with former prisoners of war who feel betrayed by Kerry's antiwar activism. The Washington Post reports:

Sinclair's decision . . . is drawing political fire--not least from the Democratic National Committee, which plans to file a federal complaint today accusing the company of election-law violations. "Sinclair's owners aren't interested in news, they're interested in pro-Bush propaganda," said DNC Chairman Terry McAuliffe, whose complaint will accuse the firm of making an in-kind contribution to the Bush campaign.

If this is an in-kind contribution, what is "Fahrenheit 9/11"? How about Bruce Springsteen's pro-Kerry concerts, or for that matter newspaper editorials endorsing one candidate or another?

All these things of course are constitutionally protected free speech, as is "Stolen Honor." McAuliffe's complaint is frivolous, though it does underscore the absurdity of campaign finance laws that attempt to silence some political speech while carving out an exception for the media.

*As well, it underscores the authoritarian nature of the political left when it comes to political speech. *Liberals are quick to cry "censorship" when others merely criticize far-left or anti-American speech (remember the Dixie Chicks?), but *liberals are always eager to use the force of government to silence those with whom they disagree.* :eyeroll:

Did anybody see the Bush hit piece on PBS's Frontline last night talk about biased I couldn't believe it.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

poor kerry, he wanted to keep it a secret  
:lol:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Did anybody see the Bush hit piece on PBS's Frontline last night talk about biased I couldn't believe it.


yup bob i saw it........

it came off as an infomercial for the elect kerry campaign.

pointer


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The left sure has no room to complain about the Sinclair issue, although it sure won't stop them :lol: :eyeroll:

Sinclair has invited Kerry to be on the documentary and he hasn't responded maybe he will try to tell his side


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It would be nice to see him there and respond, the funny thing about this whole sinclair thing is, Kerry should be proud of what he said and stood up for. 0% chance he will show up.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Racer66 your rhetoric places George W. as some kind of a god who can do no evil. To me partisan politics is what is wrong with America and George W. ran as the uniter and quite frankly I think America is as divided as we have been not only in America but also in respect to the rest of the world. I myself find George W. very arrogant and out of touch with middle class America. The high price of gas is tough on the working class, there was a huge tax cut for the richest people in America and the high cost of health care does not affect people of his class, the job market has been a disaster that he is in denial about. These are all issues that hurt people who are lower income the most. His kind of arrogance on these issues tends to make me believe that he is out of touch with a large segment of the American population. I don't think he knows what it's like to be on the other end of these issues and quite frankly I don't think that he really cares because his position always is one to be non confrontational with those who are the most affluent in America. I can't afford to be Republican.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

DJ, you seem to be a nice guy, I don't think W. is a god, I merely stated that I would like to see Kerry show up for this thing. Something as historical as testifing before the Govt. for something you believe in I would think he should be proud of. DJ, the UN is a joke and you know it, the proof is coming out why France, Germany and Russia weren't touching this one. He had the intestinal fortitude to follow through with it. Personally my tax cuts far out way the increase in the price of gas and the medical costs, and yes I make less than 200g's. The job market is not a disaster, we are gaining new jobs every month, one of the most lib networks in the nation just a story on the economy and said it looks excellent at least 2 years out. I can't believe that you think John and Teresa know what it is like to be on the other end of these issues. The high cost of gas is do to a lack of supply, China is sucking up oil like crazy and our usage definitely hasn't dropped, if companies were allowed to drill we could relieve some of this. Lastly, W. non confrontational?


----------

